# Summer League: Game 2 vs Kings



## whatsmyname

*(1-0)* vs







*(1-0)*

Tuesday July 15, 7 PM Pacific Time, Nba tv/CSN

*Battle between 2 undefeated teams, something has gotta give, who will win?
How will Bayless do as an encore?
Will Bayless get an assist?
Will Batum play?*

Sacramento main ballas:

Spencer Hawes, C
Quincy Douby, G
Shelden Williams, F
Jason Thompson, F
Sean Singletary, G

notes from shootaround(BE)

Prediction - 85-90 Portland

----------------------------------------
*post-Wizards recaps*

<object width="440" height="361"><param name="movie" value="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3487757"/><param name="wmode" value="transparent"/><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always"/><embed src="http://sports.espn.go.com/broadband/player.swf?mediaId=3487757" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="440" height="361" allowScriptAccess="always"></embed></object>

<table style="border:0px; padding:0px;"><tr><td><font style="font-size:13px; font-family:Verdana; font-weight:bold; font-color:#293546">Summer League: Jerryd Bayless</font></td></tr><tr><td><script type="text/javascript" src="http://tribeca.vidavee.com/advance/trh/embedAsset.js?vtagView=on&embedded=yes&showEndCard=off&loadStream=off&autoplay=off&width=363&height=272&shareWidgets=${shareWidgets}&vtag=yes&startVolume=50&hidecontrolbar=no&textureStrip=yes&displayTime=yes&volumeLock=off&watermark=yes&skin=v3AdvInt_oregonLive.swf&link=http://videos.oregonlive.com/oregonlive/2008/07/summer_league_jerryd_bayless.html&dockey=C98B9C340DDF7E0F5C6BF9417D201315"></script></td></tr>


<table style="border:0px; padding:0px;"><tr><td><font style="font-size:13px; font-family:Verdana; font-weight:bold; font-color:#293546">Summer League: Petteri Koponen</font></td></tr><tr><td><script type="text/javascript" src="http://tribeca.vidavee.com/advance/trh/embedAsset.js?vtagView=on&embedded=yes&showEndCard=off&loadStream=off&autoplay=off&width=470&height=352&shareWidgets=${shareWidgets}&vtag=yes&startVolume=50&hidecontrolbar=no&textureStrip=yes&displayTime=yes&volumeLock=off&watermark=yes&skin=v3AdvInt_oregonLive.swf&link=http://videos.oregonlive.com/oregonlive/2008/07/summer_league_petteri_koponen.html&dockey=5328EB2A66C2F11AC47D9D0E46D6F2D6"></script></td></tr></table>


http://www.nba.com/summerleague2008/games/20080714/WASPOR/recap.html
http://mikebarrettsblog.blogspot.com/2008/07/bayless-sharp-in-win.html
http://blog.oregonlive.com/sportsupdates/2008/07/bayless_drives_blazers_to_vict.html
http://www.blazersedge.com/2008/7/14/571616/summer-league-game-1-recap
http://www.nba.com/blazers/news/2008_summer_league_central.html
http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/07/bayless_debut_i_think_he_has_a.html
http://blog.oregonlive.com/behindblazersbeat/2008/07/the_great_debate_to_sign_or_no.html

--------------------------------------------------------------------

*OT* - HA is playing for Korea in Athens, played his first game monday, didn't score BUT HAD 1 ASSIST in 14 minutes, better than Bayless :lol:

boxscore


----------



## JAFO

The kings have the bigger and more experienced NBA team. If the Blazers top the Kings due to JB's and PK's play, then it will be real proof of their NBA playing ability.


----------



## Darkwebs

Bayless and Koponen will have to be a dynamic duo again for us to have a shot. I don't think anyone else on our team can really carry us. I want to see Batum have a break-out game and bounce back from that rib injury.


----------



## Perfection

Still can't say I understand the Jason Thompson pick.


----------



## blue32

What time is this game on? 5pm again?
and Comcast Sports-net sucks, they always have technical issues.. lol


----------



## MrJayremmie

10pm ET it said on NBA.com/summerleague2008.. i think that is the website.

But the kings have a pretty damn good summer league roster. Our roster would be really good with... Koponen, Bayless, Batum, Diogu and Freeland. That would probably be an undefeated line-up.

My brother said that watching Bayless last night reminded him of Dwayne Wade.

Also, just a thought, since Nate told Bayless to concentrate on scoring last game, and koponen mainly played PG throughout the time he was in, do you guys think that Bayless will play PG for the majority of this game now? Maybe they will switch it up like that? That would be cool. PetKo isn't bad off the ball. He has a nice shot, but he is DEFINITELY much mroe effective as a PG. Bayless is effective on and off the ball.

IDK why, but i felt really comfortable when Bayless had the ball. When he was dribbling it up or running a pick and role and making the decisions, it just felt kinda like how i feel when Roy has the ball. I really liked it. I really think this kid is going to be a borderline all star on our team. If he went to a team like Minnesota or something i think he would be a top 3 ROY candidate and definitely an all-star in a couple years. He is really special, imo.


----------



## hasoos

Perfection said:


> Still can't say I understand the Jason Thompson pick.


I can. If you had Kenny Thomas and Shareef Abdur Rahim at PF, you had better go get one.


----------



## Perfection

hasoos said:


> I can. If you had Kenny Thomas and Shareef Abdur Rahim at PF, you had better go get one.


Mikki Moore? Spencer Hawes?


----------



## hasoos

Perfection said:


> Mikki Moore? Spencer Hawes?


Center, Center. Mikki Moore is not a good player either. He is hard working, but he is not very good.


----------



## HOWIE

I'm sure the Kings are still upset that Bayless went to Portland instead of them. Does anyone know the over / under on the assist for Bayless is? Thinking that this team is full of.....well nothing I'm sure we're going to see more Bayless scoring, if only our Summer League players could finish.


----------



## whatsmyname

hmm i just noticed Bayless plays like randy foye, foye had better Jumpshot though. They were both PG scorers in college, but Foye developed into a passer after coming into the NBA. I hope that happens to bayless as well.

http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Randy-Foye-454/


----------



## hasoos

whatsmyname said:


> hmm i just noticed Bayless plays like randy foye, foye had better Jumpshot though. They were both PG scorers in college, but Foye developed into a passer after coming into the NBA. I hope that happens to bayless as well.
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/profile/Randy-Foye-454/


Hopefully Bayless will not mimic his record on the IR list. 

I think Bayless is going to have to retool his jumper for a faster release.


----------



## whatsmyname

hasoos said:


> Hopefully Bayless will not mimic his record on the IR list.
> 
> I think Bayless is going to have to retool his jumper for a faster release.


yeah his shot is pretty unorthodox, it seems like he just throws it up instead of shooting. And plus he doesn't keep his follow through, if he has one.


----------



## World B. Free

JAFO said:


> The kings have the bigger and more experienced NBA team. If the Blazers top the Kings due to JB's and PK's play, then it will be real proof of their NBA playing ability.


Wasn't Ha the #1 pick in that draft? And he only gets 14 minutes a game?!


----------



## dpc

Good news and bad news. Good news is that I get to see a showing of the Dark Night for free today at the IMAX, bad news... I'm going to miss the live showing of the game. Kind of a bummer


----------



## ehizzy3

so does nbatv black out the game for portland area residents?


----------



## whatsmyname

update: batum will play
link


----------



## Entity

whatsmyname said:


> update: batum will play
> link


Nice, we didn't get much of a look at him yesterday.


----------



## nikolokolus

Prediction: Blazers will get mowed under by the Kings much better front court, and will key on Bayless and Koponen enough that neither puts up the kind of scoring numbers they did yeterday.

I do predict that Bayless will record an assist ... maybe even 3 or 4, and I think Batum will bounce back and actually play much more aggressively getting 15ish points 5 boards and 2 assists.


----------



## OntheRocks

On ESPN, they were comparing Bayless to Bobby Jackson. Ugh. 

"July 15, 2008

He literally refused to settle for anything but a hard drive on most possessions. Love his attacking mode and his ability to absorb contact on dribble drives. Similar to Eric Gordon and O.J. Mayo, he's a lot more Bobby Jackson than Chris Paul; he's a scorer in a point guard's body. "


----------



## Miksaid

Well, I'd prefer a comparison to CP3, but Bobby Jackson isn't a terrible player either.


----------



## KingSpeed

I'm thinking of going to a couple movies with my partner tonight, but I don't want to miss the game and unfortunately, I can't tivo anything on NBATV because there's no programming info on it. It's stupid.


----------



## KingSpeed

It's just summer league, right?

Hm. I don't know what to do. I should get out. I won't miss the real games. Man, I haven't missed any kind of Blazer game in a long time.


----------



## whatsmyname

new bayless/koponen video in first post


----------



## KingSpeed

Yay! My brother in San Diego is tivoing it for me. Now I can see it later this weekend, but I'll look forward to hearing what you all say later tonight.

Goodnight for now!


----------



## Miksaid

Maurice Lucas was just interviewed and predicted Greg Oden to get 14-15 ppg/ 12-13 rpg/ 2-3 bpg next year, and that was him trying to downplay his supposed impact. I don't know about you but those numbers are pretty damn good. I'm skeptical if even Oden can do that but if he does, I'd say he gets ROY for sure.


----------



## Reep

Miksaid said:


> Maurice Lucas was just interviewed and predicted Greg Oden to get 14-15 ppg/ 12-13 rpg/ 2-3 bpg next year, and that was him trying to downplay his supposed impact. I don't know about you but those numbers are pretty damn good. I'm skeptical if even Oden can do that but if he does, I'd say he gets ROY for sure.


I think the scoring could be close, but Oden wasn't that great a rebounder in college. I hope he can pull 11-12/game, but that would be better than he has done in the past. You would think Luke would have a good idea of what to expect, but who knows. I notice Luke didn't guess how many fouls per game Oden would get.


----------



## Kmurph

Anyone have the weblink?


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker

PLEASE PM RCRB IF YOU WANT A LIVE FEED
(just to be safe)
live feed, no delay


----------



## whatsmyname

game time baby!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker

wow assists are hard to come by on this team, no one else can finish.


----------



## Nate4Prez

Rip City Road Blocker said:


> pleas PM RCRB if you want the link[/URL]
> 
> live feed, no delay


thanks the NBA.com feed wasnt working for me


----------



## GOD

nice pass by batum


----------



## GOD

bayless has not been good holding onto the ball so far, but has 4 boards so far.

One thing that I like that he is doing is that he is bringing the ball up, then immediately passing it to Kop who initiates the offense. Replace Kop with Roy and that's exactly what we want.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker

Nate4Prez said:


> thanks the NBA.com feed wasnt working for me


yeah it's not the best feed but its working. you might have to refresh a few times throughout.


----------



## whatsmyname

bayless seems to be able to draw fouls at will lol


----------



## B-Roy

Bayless looking to pass more than score. Guess our staff already knows what Bayless can do offensively.


----------



## Tortimer

I don't think Bayless can get an assist. No one can make an outside shot.


----------



## Nate4Prez

Kp!


----------



## whatsmyname

nice block but batum, but bad pass by koponen..


----------



## craigehlo

The refs apparently got the memo that Bayless will not get a foul call tonight.


----------



## B-Roy

Team not playing very well.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker

craigehlo said:


> The refs apparently got the memo that Bayless will not get a foul call tonight.


yeah they seem very hesitant to call anything involving free throws and bayless. is it the same refs?


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker

Singletary is impressive. That guy is quick.


----------



## Nate4Prez

Looks like Bayless has decided to take things into his hands


----------



## Boob-No-More

Reep said:


> I think the scoring could be close, but Oden wasn't that great a rebounder in college. I hope he can pull 11-12/game, but that would be better than he has done in the past. You would think Luke would have a good idea of what to expect, but who knows. I notice Luke didn't guess how many fouls per game Oden would get.


I'm going with 17 - 19 ppg, 10 rpg and 2.8 bpg. People are underestimating Oden's offensive impact.

He'll get 6 fouls per game - and on many nights he'll probably use them all.

BNM


----------



## whatsmyname

yes bayless time, hes gonna start scoring now!


----------



## B-Roy

Wow, this is awesome, Bayless looks to pass, team down 8, looks to score, scores at will. I love Bayless.


----------



## craigehlo

I love that Bayless is forcing the refs to make calls and not getting frustrated. 

Kop still is having trouble when opposing defenses turn up the pressure.


----------



## Dan

One thing I hated about Snapper is how the pBp man would say something to get a response from him (like the bit about how we got Kop) and once the pBp man is done talking, expecting a response..there's nothing but silence.


----------



## RoyToy

Jumper is a little slow. Taller defenders will give him trouble in the NBA.


----------



## B-Roy

I honestly think Bayless was just like: **** this, everyone else sucks, I'm going to score 11 in a row.


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker

just like that bayless has 11 and 5


----------



## Nate4Prez

5 for 5 from the line for Bayless in the first


----------



## Miksaid

Blazers 19, Kings 116. Ha ha nice scorekeeping.


----------



## B-Roy

Wow look how our scoring just stops without Bayless.


----------



## craigehlo

Ewing is starting to look a little like Biz Markie as he gains weight in retirement.


----------



## Miksaid

Portland's bigmen are terrible, it's amazing we're ahead. Kaponen and Bayless are incredibly efficient. Whenever the ball is in their hands, something good happens.


----------



## GOD

Bayless
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
Kop
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
Batum
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
↓
Everyone else


----------



## whatsmyname

koponen is takign too long dribbling the ball around doing nothing, and where is batum man i need to see him dunk or something


----------



## B-Roy

I like Josh Davis. He's the only other person that does something.


----------



## craigehlo

GOD said:


> Batum
> ↓
> Everyone else


I'd consider Batum in the "Everyone else" category so far.

And add some more arrows between Bayless and Kop. It's not that close.


----------



## GOD

I wish Frye or Ike would have been on the SL team


----------



## GOD

craigehlo said:


> I'd consider Batum in the "Everyone else" category so far.
> 
> And add some more arrows between Bayless and Kop. It's not that close.


Ya, I was being nice to Batum cause he at least plays D. But Bayless is clearly in a class of his own out there.


----------



## Nate4Prez

I like Mike Singletary on the kings, I dont mean that I like him, I just mean that I like that he is on te Kings. Cause thats where he deserves to be.


----------



## craigehlo

GOD said:


> I wish Frye or Ike would have been on the SL team


It would make it a little easier to evaluate the PG skills of Bayless/Kop. The Blazers have easily the worst front court rotation I've seen all Summer League.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

Can I get a PM link to the game. The NBA.com link is at 5 minutes in the 1st quarter, are there any current links?


----------



## gatorpops

Anybody go a score. I can't watch again but was able to record the later showings by NBA TV last night. Hopt to do the same tonight.

gatorpops


----------



## B-Roy

No one can hit a shot, and it looks like the coaches told Bayless to stop scoring. :X


----------



## It's_GO_Time

gatorpops said:


> Anybody go a score. I can't watch again but was able to record the later showings by NBA TV last night. Hopt to do the same tonight.
> 
> gatorpops


30-27 Kings.



http://www.nba.com/summerleague2008/games/boxscore.jsp?gameId=1520800022


----------



## GOD

Great pass from Kop


----------



## B-Roy

Our bigs can't even box out on free throws. :laugh:


----------



## UOSean

My GOD!! Bayless is like DWade-lite in his ability to live at the line!! Unbelievable!!


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker

I wonder if Batum's ribs are affecting his play today a lot. I think we were all hoping for more from him, no matter how young he is.


----------



## UOSean

Bayless also leading the team in rebounds with 5. . . 2nd highest is 3.


----------



## B-Roy

I love Bayless's awareness. See's the guy in the air, draws the foul.


----------



## whatsmyname

well 14 pts at half, look like hes gonna get his average of 28. That last shot attempt by bayless reminded me when Roy made the tying shot in Sacramento his rookie year


----------



## B-Roy

Bayless has made more free throws than the Sacremento team combined. :laugh:


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker

I really like how Bayless can turn his scoring on and off, but always remains a threat. I think that will help him fit with Roy and the gang.


----------



## nikolokolus

I'll just go ahead and echo what everyone else has said out about our power forwards and "centers", they make Joel Przybilla look like an offensive juggernaut with butter soft hands.

I honestly think Bayless has some PG chops, but so far it looks like he's nothing but a ballhogging undersized 2 just from his stat line.


----------



## B-Roy

nikolokolus said:


> I'll just go ahead and echo what everyone else has said out about our power forwards and "centers", they make Joel Przybilla look like an offensive juggernaut with butter soft hands.
> 
> I honestly think Bayless has some PG chops, but so far it looks like he's nothing but a ballhogging undersized 2 just from his stat line.


If you're watching the game though, he's not. He's only scoring when we need to catch up. When we're close or tied, he's looking to pass.


----------



## Balian

nikolokolus said:


> I'll just go ahead and echo what everyone else has said out about our power forwards and "centers", they make Joel Przybilla look like an offensive juggernaut with butter soft hands.
> 
> I honestly think Bayless has some PG chops, but so far it looks like he's nothing but a ballhogging undersized 2 just from his stat line.


Well considering there are no bona fide scorers on the team besides him, he is doing what most playmaker do ....what is best for the team. A great point guard does that. It doesn't necessary mean distributing the ball but making the best plays for the team. Due to makeup of the team, the best plays are usually him scoring.


----------



## gatorpops

Has either Kop or Bayless been able to hit any outside shots yet? That of course is one of Sergio's great failings.

gatorpops


----------



## B-Roy

gatorpops said:


> Has either Kop or Bayless been able to hit any outside shots yet? That of course is one of Sergio's great failings.
> 
> gatorpops


Kop's hit some. Bayless hit a 3 earlier.


----------



## nikolokolus

B-Roy said:


> If you're watching the game though, he's not. He's only scoring when we need to catch up. When we're close or tied, he's looking to pass.





Balian said:


> Well considering there are no bona fide scorers on the team besides him, he is doing what most playmaker do ....what is best for the team. A great point guard does that. It doesn't necessary mean distributing the ball but making the best plays for the team. Due to makeup of the team, the best plays are usually him scoring.


Nah, both of you guys completely misunderstood my meaning (I guess that makes that a "me" problem) I'm lamenting the fact that douches like Isaac and Big Suck, along with Jason Quick, and other media people have been banging on this "Bayless is not a point guard" drum ever since yesterday, and another stat line with no assists is only going to fuel this idiocy. I am watching the game and I think Bayless is doing a fin job of taking what the defense is giving him, and he is trying to involve teammates with passes, but these scrubs can't do a damn thing with it.

We're on the same page in short.


----------



## Rodolfo

This announcer is annoying as hell!!!!


----------



## MAS RipCity

holy crap can players please quit fouling..good Lord..this game will never end


----------



## yuyuza1

nikolokolus said:


> I honestly think Bayless has some PG chops, but so far it looks like he's nothing but a ballhogging undersized 2 just from his stat line.


Sorta looks that way in the game too. He's been playing 1 on 5 on the last few possessions, and isn't getting back on D. I like his aggressiveness, but he also needs to pass the ball. 

If Kopo can find guys like Batum or Josh Davis for buckets at the hoop, so can JB. He's just not looking for his teammates now.


----------



## EGame

I don't blame Bayless, these guys suck.


----------



## B-Roy

Some of Douby's "steals" are fouls.


----------



## nikolokolus

EGame said:


> I don't blame Bayless, these guys suck.


To be fair it's a little bit of both ... but it is hard to blame Bayless for trying to take over and score, he *is* the off-guard on this particular team, and he *is* much much better than everyone else on the court -- aside from Koponen, who is looking surprisingly good.


----------



## Tince

yuyuza1 said:


> Sorta looks that way in the game too. He's been playing 1 on 5 on the last few possessions, and isn't getting back on D. I like his aggressiveness, but he also needs to pass the ball.
> 
> If Kopo can find guys like Batum or Josh Davis for buckets at the hoop, so can JB. He's just not looking for his teammates now.


He made 3 passes in the first 4 minutes that should have been assists.


----------



## Boob-No-More

Nate4Prez said:


> I like Mike Singletary on the kings, I dont mean that I like him, I just mean that I like that he is on te Kings. Cause thats where he deserves to be.


Personally, I liked him on the Bears. I guess being a Hall of Fame middle linebacker and Super Bowl winner wasn't enough for him and he's trying to be the next great multi-sport athlete. Mike KNOWS basketball.

BNM


----------



## Hephaestus

Rodolfo said:


> This announcer is annoying as hell!!!!


Not as annoying as summer league scorekeepers. These idiots are worse than having to keep your own score in college IM leagues with the flipboards.


----------



## whatsmyname

Bayless Has An Assist Omg


----------



## nikolokolus

LOL, yay, Bayless averaging .5 assists in two games


----------



## EGame

1 assist Bayless owns!


----------



## B-Roy

Bayless with the STEAL, AND THE ASSIST!


----------



## nikolokolus

God I'm really starting to love Kopo


----------



## RW#30

Koponen just made my team. Bring him over...


----------



## B-Roy

Is that another assist by Bay?


----------



## nikolokolus

Memo to KP: Please cut Sergio, sign Kopo and still keep your roster flexibility.


----------



## gatorpops

Whats the score? I the game over yet? Who is winning? Why do you love Kpo?

gatorpops


----------



## YugoslavianMtnHound

nikolokolus said:


> God I'm really starting to love Kopo


At this point I am really hoping he gets brought over this year. Looks as ready to play as any of the heralded domestic rookies from this year's draft....


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy

We are complete fools if we let PetKo go back to Europe. He is going to get a huge deal, the kid is the real deal. I think he has been as impressive as Bayless in these past two games. I can see him taking Blake's spot within 2 seasons. His J is amazing, his form reminds me of Kobe. He is 6'5 but can stay in front of smaller and faster players. He can shoot over most PG's. His court vision is above average. He is 20.


----------



## B-Roy

Move Sergio for a conditional 2nd rounder. Sign Koponen.

Get it done KP!


----------



## andalusian

I have to agree. We have already seen more defense and shooting from the Playboy than we have ever seen from Sergio.

.. and getting Douby to commit an offensive foul!


----------



## nikolokolus

gatorpops said:


> Whats the score? I the game over yet? Who is winning? Why do you love Kpo?
> 
> gatorpops


the score is here: http://www.nba.com/summerleague2008/games/boxscore.jsp?gameId=1520800022
We're winning -- correction Bayless and Kopo are winning

And I love Kopo, because he has great feel for the game, great vision, makes the right play, is clutch, can actually shoot, defends well ... he's pretty much everything we wish Sergio was (though to be fair he's not as flamboyant).


----------



## craigehlo

B-Roy said:


> Is that another assist by Bay?


These announcers need to chill with the Bayless assist watch. DJ Augustine is playing right now and has zero assists. I guess he's not a "pure PG" either.


----------



## nikolokolus

It's too bad bayless sucks.


----------



## B-Roy

WHAT A SHOT BY BAYLESS.

Wow!


----------



## B-Roy

OVERTIME!

Bayless is clutch!


----------



## EGame

Bayless is my new hero


----------



## nikolokolus

Hey, I kind of like Robinson in this game.


----------



## B-Roy

Nice move by Bernard Robinson.


----------



## JFizzleRaider

OMG Bayless missed lets trade him!

:smoothcriminal:


----------



## whatsmyname

dammmmm, o well nice game by bayless nonetheless, but i think bayless isn't concern about that


----------



## nikolokolus

Ah well, nice game from 2 out of 3 of the three players that matter.

Btw, I think Batum has a looooooooooong ways to go on offense.


----------



## B-Roy

ARGH, Jason Thompson. 

75-74 final. Oh well.


----------



## MAS RipCity

Ugh, I hate to lose. How in the heck was that an And1 for Thompson?


----------



## mgb

I'm glad I'm following the game here. I have my DVR set to record the replay and set it to record 15 mins after the schedule time. Going have to change it to 30 mins after.


----------



## Dan

nikolokolus said:


> Ah well, nice game from 2 out of 3 of the three players that matter.
> 
> Btw, I think Batum has a looooooooooong ways to go on offense.


So..you're saying those who think he'll be our starter in 3 years might be a bit off?


----------



## Rip City Road Blocker

Bernard can play in the NBA. Batum is taking minutes he really could get on a different summer team.. 


tough break, but I for one did not expect them to be this close with a good Kings summer team.


----------



## EGame

Well I guess that just confirms Roy will be taking all final shots :O


----------



## SheedSoNasty

Thus far I haven't noticed much from Batum. Granted that it's only been 2 meaningless games, but I thought I'd see him out on the floor a bit more putting up some numbers and making some defensive stops.

On the other hand, Bayless and Koponen have been really fun to watch!

By the way, did anyone count how many times Rick Kamla said the word "dude"?


----------



## MAS RipCity

Bayless won't miss that shot given another chance..I thought he created some space nicely, faded away a bit, and got a clean look.
We would have won had we not decided to let Maric dribble from 20 ft out of the lane.
Oh well, still amazing we made it a game considering, the turnovers, poor shooting, and a crappy roster.


----------



## nikolokolus

http://www.nba.com/summerleague2008/games/boxscore.jsp?gameId=1520800023

here's something to chew on. the "pure" point guard Agustin with 0 assists and 5 turnovers (to be fair 30 points aint bad :wink


----------



## Fork

SheedSoNasty said:


> Thus far I haven't noticed much from Batum. Granted that it's only been 2 meaningless games, but I thought I'd see him out on the floor a bit more putting up some numbers and making some defensive stops.
> 
> On the other hand, Bayless and Koponen have been really fun to watch!
> 
> By the way, did anyone count how many times Rick Kamla said the word "dude"?


Dude...in all fairness, I don't think these games are meaningless for anybody out there. These guys are playing for a job and a **** ton of money. It's not as if Batum is trying to suck...he just is. 

He is obviously young, so it's not that big of a deal...but the game does mean something.


----------



## blue32

wow.... we should have had that last shot....


----------



## nikolokolus

Dan said:


> So..you're saying those who think he'll be our starter in 3 years might be a bit off?


Who knows. He is pretty good *de*fensively and he does seem to have decent court awareness, but his J is way off; maybe a full summer and a couple of seasons beyond of Monty Williams instruction can remedy some of that.

Edit: corrected


----------



## The Professional Fan

Seriously, trade Sergio, sign Koponen. It's that simple. If KP covets roster flexibility so much, then this is his only option. No way the Blazers let Koponen go. No way.


----------



## Miksaid

Agreed. Bayless had a very nice, very clean look to end the game. Just too bad he missed. The performance from the rest of the team outside of Kaponen was frustrating. I think Bayless will do just fine when he isn't asked to be the man and the doubles are covering Oden, Roy, or whomever. For the most part I was impressed how Bayless let the offense come to him, and took what he was given.


----------



## B-Roy

Bayless has some shooting woes though. Can't seem to make an outside shot.


----------



## Entity

Sloppy, physical game.

Jerryd Bayless tried to have a more round about offense today. He still wasn't quite as good from the outside, but he had some clutch plays. Still drew a lot of contact. He had a nice stretch at the end of the first quarter where we had gone without a point for quite some time, then he took over and scored 11 of the next 12 points for Portland to finish it off. He'll definitely be coming off the bench at the start of the year, but I think he'll get more minutes than I initially thought.

Petteri Koponen didn't play as well as yesterday, but he was still the second best player for Portland. His shots weren't falling as much, and he threw the ball in Quincy Douby's path a couple of times. He was aggressive going after the ball. I think it was a rough game for him overall.

Nicolas Batum... man, he just wasn't a factor today. He looked pretty raw his first couple of games. He'd better pick it up here the next few games, because it's looking like he's not going to make it this year.

The scrubs played better, but there was still a lot of ball bobbling out there. They had a few moments of "brilliance", but they were overall more of a hinderance than a help.

I think Quincy Douby was easily the best player in this game. Sacto had a lot of NBA bodies in there, so here's some props to Portland for getting into overtime against this bunch.


----------



## EGame

Yeah I agree B-Roy, I was just about to post about that. Wasn't he coming out of college with a supposed good jump shot? Hopefully he can be more consistent with it.


----------



## nikolokolus

B-Roy said:


> Bayless has some shooting woes though. Can't seem to make an outside shot.


I'm guessing the lack of competitive play between March and July, coupled with about a week of actual practice has given him a little rust, even if he was working out during the draft process. We all know he can shoot based on his performance at Arizona, and at least he doesn't keep jacking up perimeter shots when they aren't falling -- lots of time to get better.


----------



## yuyuza1

I liked Bayless' D at the end of regulation. He didn't let him man go by him like he did during the other times of the game.


----------



## Sambonius

I tried to warn people here about Batum but not many were listening. Now you see that Batum is years away from contributing to an NBA team. He shouldn't be signed and should be left overseas for at least a season or two. If Pete gets left off the team in favor of Batum, I'll be a bit frustrated.


----------



## Paxil

I don't think Batum will never play in the NBA... but I hope he proves me wrong. Koponen has improved a LOT since last year. Given his young age... that makes him intriguing. I was suprized he could keep up with some faster PGs. I don't think Rodriguez could. We certainly don't need 4 PGs though. 

Bayless reminds me a lot of Damon. He may be better at penetrating and getting a shot but a worse shooter. Damon was rookie of the year after all. I have seen enough of Bayless at Az to know he can pass... even though he doesn't show a lot yet. The fact that he can score without really playing that well is such a good sign. Roy does that sometimes too. Our summer league team is pretty bad... but Bayless and Koponen have kept us close.


----------



## EGame

Bayless hit a nice 3 pointer though, I was excited about that 

Also, I liked how Bayless was able to create and get some room on the last shot, IMo that was a good sign to see even if he did not make it.


----------



## B-Roy

I think we would have won if we had Ike Diogu. Our bigs don't even know how to box out. I think the Kings got 4 offensive rebounds because our bigs wouldn't box out on free throws.


----------



## nikolokolus

Paxil said:


> I don't think Batum will never play in the NBA... but I hope he proves me wrong. Koponen has improved a LOT since last year. Given his young age... that makes him intriguing. I was suprized he could keep up with some faster PGs. I don't think Rodriguez could. We certainly don't need 4 PGs though.
> 
> *Bayless reminds me a lot of Damon. He may be better at penetrating and getting a shot but a worse shooter.* Damon was rookie of the year after all. I have seen enough of Bayless at Az to know he can pass... even though he doesn't show a lot yet. The fact that he can score without really playing that well is such a good sign. Roy does that sometimes too. Our summer league team is pretty bad... but Bayless and Koponen have kept us close.


I dunno, it's a pretty small sample size, and I'd say Bayless at least has a track record of being a good shooter so I'm not too worried. As for the other Damon comparisons, frankly I'm not seeing it, but then again my memory of Damon might be a little fuzzy -- as I recall Damon had a helluva time defending, Bayless at least has decent length and size for the 1 spot.


----------



## yuyuza1

Batum's offense was straight up garbage. He needs some serious development there, but I was impressed by his defense. He was called for a couple illegitimate fouls, but he moved his feet well and anticipated some of the Kings' plays. I wouldn't mind having him as our human victory cigar this season, as I have a feeling he can develop far better under our assistants in practice, rather than Euroleague.


----------



## nikolokolus

yuyuza1 said:


> Batum's offense was straight up garbage. He needs some serious development there, but I was impressed by his defense. He was called for a couple illegitimate fouls, but he moved his feet well and anticipated some of the Kings' plays. I wouldn't mind having him as our human victory cigar this season, as I have a feeling he can develop far better under our assistants in practice, rather than Euroleague.


I think that's a pretty fair assessment.


----------



## mgb

From what I've read the coaches are trying to get Bayless to change the way he shoots. That's probably why he's not shooting that well. Usually when you make a change like that you get worst before you get better.

I think it might be a bit early to judge Batum. While I haven't seen the game, guards do a lot better in summer league than forwards so it might just be a indication of that.


----------



## Miksaid

Paxil said:


> I don't think Batum will never play in the NBA... but I hope he proves me wrong. Koponen has improved a LOT since last year. Given his young age... that makes him intriguing. I was suprized he could keep up with some faster PGs. I don't think Rodriguez could. We certainly don't need 4 PGs though.
> 
> Bayless reminds me a lot of Damon. He may be better at penetrating and getting a shot but a worse shooter. Damon was rookie of the year after all. I have seen enough of Bayless at Az to know he can pass... even though he doesn't show a lot yet. The fact that he can score without really playing that well is such a good sign. Roy does that sometimes too. Our summer league team is pretty bad... but Bayless and Koponen have kept us close.


Ouch. A Damon comparison makes me cringe. But at least you're honest. I'd like to at least think that Bayless has 4 inches on him, some semblance of defense and isn't an a-hole.


----------



## ProZach

Is there a way to watch a replay of this game online?


----------



## gogreen

Wow, two more reasons' for the season to get started. PetKo and Bayless look like solid picks. More than anything I think PetKo made this team for one of many things. The kid can play defense. He has excellent footwork and keeps his man in front of him so well. I am VERY impressed by that. No way Sarge let's this kid go back to Europe, no way. His playmaking/ offense will get better. He hasn't been playing against top level talent like this. 

I feel for Sergio but this system just doesn't fit his game. I think a change will do him some good. I'm sure he will be bummed at first but if goes to say G.S and plays, all will be forgotten. I think the writing is on the wall. Since Rudy is signed we don't have to worry about pleasing both Rudy and Sergio. These guys are pros'.




RIP Todd Doxey


----------



## nikolokolus

ProZach said:


> Is there a way to watch a replay of this game online?


NBA.com archives all of the games, and I think Comcast replays them too (but I don't have comcast).


----------



## EGame

Bayless wasn't as good on D tonight as he was yesterday IMO. But he is young and can learn.


----------



## Nate4Prez

Miksaid said:


> Ouch. A Damon comparison makes me cringe. But at least you're honest. I'd like to at least think that Bayless has 4 inches on him, some semblance of defense and isn't an a-hole.


I dont mind the Damon comparison so much. Damon was rookie of the year, and he was one of my favorite players on the court at times. And Damon does hold the record for most points in a single game by a Blazer. However, if his attitude was like Damon's that would really upset me... but its not.


----------



## yuyuza1

From David Thorpe on ESPN:



> He literally refused to settle for anything but a hard drive on most possessions. Love his attacking mode and his ability to absorb contact on dribble drives. Similar to Eric Gordon and O.J. Mayo, he's a lot more Bobby Jackson than Chris Paul; he's a scorer in a point guard's body.


----------



## B-Roy

I know it's just a SL game, but I'm a bit bummed. It always sucks to lose such a close game. Especially since Thompson shouldn't have got that foul call if Bayless didn't get the foul call in regulation.


----------



## Miksaid

Nate4Prez said:


> I dont mind the Damon comparison so much. Damon was rookie of the year, and he was one of my favorite players on the court at times. And Damon does hold the record for most points in a single game by a Blazer. However, if his attitude was like Damon's that would really upset me... but its not.


No real quality comparison comes to mind but I don't think the Damon comparison is a solid one (perhaps a Diet Roy with less playmaking and shooting ability). The sample size for Bayless is only two games but he has an ability to be able to finish in traffic/ get fouls that I don't remember Damon having. Damon could definitely penetrate but the results weren't always good ones. Instead, Damon relied on taking perimeter shots that were, to his credit, of a decent clip. The thing I liked about Bayless is that he was able to push a button and score when he had to, which in this case was very often because his teammates were crap. But from what I got from his two SUMMER LEAGUE games (ha) was that if someone was open he was aware enough to acknowledge it and (sometimes) make the pass. Otherwise, it felt as if no one else was open and Bayless had no other option but to take it to the rim. The same can't be said about Damon, who would almost always take the shot. I also remember Bayless taking a charge early in the game. That impressed me. Not to mention when he stuffed the living daylights out that gimme layup the other day.


----------



## Balian

B-Roy said:


> I know it's just a SL game, but I'm a bit bummed. It always sucks to lose such a close game. Especially since Thompson shouldn't have got that foul call if Bayless didn't get the foul call in regulation.


Who the hell cares? Its a summer league game ...it means nothing. The only value fans can get out of this is watching prospects play. As far as I am concern, it has been a rousing success with Koponen and Bayless playing great.


----------



## EGame

By the way, I wish Snapper Jones was back to broadcasting our games. Listening to him broadcast these Summer League games makes me miss him.


----------



## Entity

EGame said:


> By the way, I wish Snapper Jones was back to broadcasting our games. Listening to him broadcast these Summer League games makes me miss him.


I really like his objectivity. I like the Mikes, but they really can be homers.


----------



## Nate4Prez

Miksaid said:


> No real quality comparison comes to mind but I don't think the Damon comparison is a solid one (perhaps a Diet Roy with less playmaking and shooting ability). The sample size for Bayless is only two games but he has an ability to be able to finish in traffic/ get fouls that I don't remember Damon having. Damon could definitely penetrate but the results weren't always good ones. Instead, Damon relied on taking perimeter shots that were, to his credit, of a decent clip. The thing I liked about Bayless is that he was able to push a button and score when he had to, which in this case was very often because his teammates were crap. But from what I got from his two SUMMER LEAGUE games (ha) was that if someone was open he was aware enough to acknowledge it and (sometimes) make the pass. Otherwise, it felt as if no one else was open and Bayless had no other option but to take it to the rim. The same can't be said about Damon, who would almost always take the shot. I also remember Bayless taking a charge early in the game. That impressed me. Not to mention when he stuffed the living daylights out that gimme layup the other day.


I didnt compare Bayless to Damon (Paxil did) I was just commenting that you thought it was such a negative thing. I dont think it would be so bad if Bayless was like the way Damon played on the court, as long as he didnt have the issues off the court.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

Almost half into summer league week and JB has to be a canidate for the player of summer league. . . don't they give out an award like that?

He is a scorer . . . with Roy, Aldridge, Outlaw, Rudy(?) and Webster, I would worry about when Bayless will get his chance to score. But after watching two games, if he is on the court, he will find a way to get his shots.

If he breaks into the second unit rotation, who do you pass to, Bayless or Outlaw . . . because I think there is a good chance if either gets the ball a shot is going up. Not a bad thing, they are both scorers, but it will be a intersting to watch.


----------



## c_note

The most impressive thing about Bayless, to me, is not his first step, ability to rise or overall quickness. These are all his major strengths, but he has an incredible "2nd gear" when he gets into the lane. He just blows right by everyone. That's what I liked the most.


----------



## alext42083

Balian said:


> Who the hell cares? Its a summer league game ...it means nothing. The only value fans can get out of this is watching prospects play. As far as I am concern, it has been a rousing success with Koponen and Bayless playing great.


No doubt. These games can sometimes be barely watchable, it's so bad. But seeing Bayless and Koponen playing well is great.
I'd put Koponen ahead of Sergio on the depth chart already.


----------



## yuyuza1

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5JAuMAVAYIA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5JAuMAVAYIA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

Nice shot, but Koponen was WIDE OPEN up top.


----------



## Tince

yuyuza1 said:


> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5JAuMAVAYIA&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5JAuMAVAYIA&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> Nice shot, but Koponen was WIDE OPEN up top.


I'm glad he didn't make a cross court pass in that situation. Josh Davis was wide open in the corner as well, but I like that Bayless wanted the shot.


----------



## NateBishop3

Why would you pass to Koponen when he hadn't taken a spotup shot all night? That's one knock on Petteri, I didn't see him take the spotup three when he was at times wide open and Bayless would get him the ball. You're on the wrong team if you can't shoot a spotup three pointer with Oden and Aldridge in the frontcourt.


----------



## Nate4Prez

It's_GO_Time said:


> Almost half into summer league week and JB has to be a canidate for the player of summer league. . . don't they give out an award like that?
> 
> He is a scorer . . . with Roy, Aldridge, Outlaw, Rudy(?) and Webster, I would worry about when Bayless will get his chance to score. But after watching two games, if he is on the court, he will find a way to get his shots.
> 
> If he breaks into the second unit rotation, who do you pass to, Bayless or Outlaw . . . because I think there is a good chance if either gets the ball a shot is going up. Not a bad thing, they are both scorers, but it will be a intersting to watch.


They do give a Summer League MVP, I believe Zach Randolph won it actually.

Also I agree with your points. If Roy or Rudy were having a cold night, Bayless has the ability to drive to make things happen without having anyone on the court having to take a shot. If he gets into the starting rotation we should never have the whole team having a bed shooting night.


----------



## PorterIn2004

Nate4Prez said:


> I didnt compare Bayless to Damon (Paxil did) I was just commenting that you thought it was such a negative thing. I dont think it would be so bad if Bayless was like the way Damon played on the court, as long as he didnt have the issues off the court.


I confess I've not read the whole thread and may have missed parts of this conversation.

That said, I agree, N4P -- a 6'3" (or even 6'2") version of Damon without the off the court issues seems a fine enough addition to me. Damon was even actually not a bad defender and was even a quite good rebounder, save for his size limitations. Getting that theoretical version of Damon to go with Roy, Blake, and Fernandez (and potentially Koponen) seems great.


----------



## KingSpeed

EGame said:


> Well I guess that just confirms Roy will be taking all final shots :O


Don't you mean Travis Outlaw? Bayless can hit the big ones too though. This was just one game. Summer league at that. Bayless will lead us to titles. I LOVE THIS GAME!


----------



## Miksaid

KingSpeed said:


> Don't you mean Travis Outlaw? Bayless can hit the big ones too though. This was just one game. Summer league at that. Bayless will lead us to titles. I LOVE THIS GAME!


Ha ha ha ha, yes. This WAS just ONE game. We shouldn't pass any sort of judgment on anyone or anything based off of just ONE game.


----------



## mediocre man

What does the forum make of Bayless' poor shooting in both games. His shot is ugly as hell, but isn't he supposed to be a decent shooter?


----------



## Jayps15

mediocre man said:


> What does the forum make of Bayless' poor shooting in both games. His shot is ugly as hell, but isn't he supposed to be a decent shooter?


He's hit some outside/midrange shots, so it's there, but when asked the coaching staff has repeatedly said that they're trying to alter his shot to be a bit of a faster release. It's hard to change a shooters stroke like that, especially in 5-6days like they've tried to do with Bayless since he only started working with the staff less than a week before summer league started.

Overall though his efficiency is extremely high with a TS% of 61.14% through 2 games. That he's that efficient even in games in which his outside shot isn't falling tells me there's not much to worry about overall, and once they work the kinks out he'll be even better.


----------



## MARIS61

Boob-No-More said:


> I'm going with 17 - 19 ppg, 10 rpg and 2.8 bpg. People are underestimating Oden's offensive impact.
> 
> He'll get 6 fouls per game - and on many nights he'll probably use them all.
> 
> BNM


So, pretty much identical to the numbers Joel would have if Nate didn't always pull him after his second foul. :whoknows:


----------



## mediocre man

MARIS61 said:


> So, pretty much identical to the numbers Joel would have if Nate didn't always pull him after his second foul. :whoknows:



There is no way in holy hell that Joel would get that many points in 10 games let alone 1


----------



## Hephaestus

mediocre man said:


> What does the forum make of Bayless' poor shooting in both games. His shot is ugly as hell, but isn't he supposed to be a decent shooter?


Absolutely nothing.

Because...

1) It's just the 2nd game of summer league.

2) Bayless said himself in practice before the first summer league his shooting was looking horrible because he had played so little real basketball in the last 2-3 months due to having to go through the endless draft evaluation workout process. Bayless is aware his shooting is off and is working very hard to get his shot into proper form.

3) the post players on his summer league team are so awful and incapable of being any kind of offensive threat whatsoever, opposing post player are leaving our crap post players wide open to double team Bayless. That's never ever gonna happen again in Portland in Bayless' whole career... nobody is leaving Oden wide open to double Bayless.


----------



## Dan

MARIS61 said:


> So, pretty much identical to the numbers Joel would have if Nate didn't always pull him after his second foul. :whoknows:


tune into Sanity FM


----------



## It's_GO_Time

mediocre man said:


> What does the forum make of Bayless' poor shooting in both games. His shot is ugly as hell, but isn't he supposed to be a decent shooter?


Management is concerned about his shot release and plan on working on that with him. 

I would put more weight into his shooting at college than in SL. So if open, I suspect he can knock down the mid-range shot once he finds his groove. But from SL games I watched, I see where management is coming from, that shot will be easy to block unless he releases it higher or gets it off quicker.

I don't know if manangement knew how much of a threat he is off the dribble when analyzing his shot. Maybe he becomes such a threat to drive that players sag off on him allowing to get that funky looking shot off. 

I would think in college he would have been scouted as a shot you can block and he still had a high scoring average in college. Hope it is the same thing in the pros.


----------



## MARIS61

mediocre man said:


> There is no way in holy hell that Joel would get that many points in 10 games let alone 1


Nate allows Joel an average of 3 fouls per game before he considers him done for the night.

So give him 6 fouls and double his other stats (an inexact formula but he would probably score even more being able to be out there long enough to get into his rhythm for a change).

9.6 pt, 16.8 rb, 2.4 blk, .4 stl,.8 ast

Taken in whole, quite similar to the Oden prediction presented.

Given that Oden will undoubtably foul out quicker this year I don't see him providing more than Joel if given the same opportunity without special treatment.


----------



## Dan

MARIS61 said:


> Nate allows Joel an average of 3 fouls per game before he considers him done for the night.
> 
> So give him 6 fouls and double his other stats (an inexact formula but he would probably score even more being able to be out there long enough to get into his rhythm for a change).
> 
> 9.6 pt, 16.8 rb, 2.4 blk, .4 stl,.8 ast
> 
> Taken in whole, quite similar to the Oden prediction presented.
> 
> Given that Oden will undoubtably foul out quicker this year I don't see him providing more than Joel if given the same opportunity without special treatment.


Your averages are per 48 there. The prediction regarding Oden's production isn't based on per 48.


----------

